# burning sensation under fingernails??????????



## ouchRock! (Jul 11, 2006)

Freakin' bizarre, yeah I know.

Just got done biking in the rain. Stopped and did a lil' stretching by a wooden post in the ground. The only two things different in my routine today was the rain and the wood post. Any other freaks like me ever experience this? Or is it possible I was gripping too hard cuz of the rain and now my fingers are burning? I'm a wreck, I might as well just cash it in.


----------



## Eric Hoefer (Jan 19, 2004)

How cold was it during the rain? long shot (most likely not right at all) but it could be your fingers warming up.

Or there could be some kind of rash causing growth on the post but I would think then it would be all over your hands.


----------



## salimoneus (Oct 12, 2004)

sounds like the first signs of gangrene


----------



## mkiv808 (Jun 16, 2006)

First thing that came to mind was a fungal infection. It happens frequently under nails, and you might notice it more while exercising and in dampness. 

Just a thought.


----------



## ouchRock! (Jul 11, 2006)

Weather, good insight, but it was warm.

I've done a little more research and have found that it is possible that the burning sensation is from chemical expossure from pressure treated wood. So be careful around any wood posts, signs, benches etc. on your local trails.


----------



## loco-gringo (Sep 29, 2005)

At least it's not when you pee.


----------



## phxartboy (Jun 17, 2004)

Sounds like it could be Digger the Dermatophyte.










"Unlike surface treatments you try on your own, Lamisil Tablets work through the bloodstream to target the infection where it lives, deep under the nail."


----------



## HJB (Apr 27, 2004)

One word - ebola :eekster: Too bad, it's been nice knowing ya


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

*Prolly ought to hire a Lawyer.*

If the lumber is at fault, you could be set for life! Hell, anytime I feel ANY discomfort, I sue sombody!


----------

